# Silent Hill



## Cayal (Dec 5, 2007)

Anyone else an avid fan of this exceptionally scary franchise?

I am replaying Silent Hill 2, but plan on replaying all Silent Hill games I have (1 - 4).

I love the psychological scariness in these games and the pretty indepth storyline. I cant wait for Silent Hill 5 to come out.

They say it is going to go back to the style that was Silent Hill 2 which, imo, is the best and freakiest of them all.


----------



## Joel007 (Dec 5, 2007)

I only played the first silent hill game. It was creepy and I couldn't be bothered to buy it. The film was entertaining though, especially the ending 

I wonder why one of the Google ads above this page is "Date cross dressing men"?


----------



## Ice fyre (Dec 5, 2007)

Silent Hill was one ot the scariest games I have ever played. The cat being eaten in the early part of the game made me jump much to the delight of my friend who was playing it at the time.

I did like the film dark weird and very creepy.


----------



## Durandal (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, great stuff. I've only played numbers 1 & 2, but they were both very good, especially the second one. I love the way the scares and tension are handled -- not at all like the Resident Evil series, which I don't really like at all.

In the SH games, there's just a constant atmosphere of dread and unease -- the incredible soundtrack, the radio static, the grainy filter over the visuals, the dilapidated environments -- wow. Like nothing else I've played. Fatal Frame came close, but wasn't quite up to SH's standard.


----------

